# Another game similar to Minecraft



## diemvy5 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have just tried this game, which called Mini World. And I found that this game is quite similar to Minecraft - a very famous game. So I want to introduce you, as another option in case you want to try something pretty new )) And below is a brief description abt this game. Hope you guys like my post. 

_Mini World__ is a free-to-play sandbox game that has attracted hundreds of millions of players from over 30 countries since its introduction in 2017. In 2018, Google awarded Mini World: Block Art, which is the only sandbox game among the winners’ list, to win the Most Innovative Game Award. 

Mini World (or Mini World Block Art) has officially changed its name to Mini World CREATA. Since its launch, Mini World has attracted many fans for its exciting and creative gameplay and graphic design. It is said that Mini World has quite similar gameplay to Minecraft, but this game possesses a much more colorful graphic design , along with unique features. 

Mini World: CREATA Mod is developed with a distinctive and fascinating 3D design. Even though designed in the form of squares, I still promise that you will not be bored because every building or character in this game is extremely cute. Combined with the sound quality with playful music tunes, players will experience the most exciting feeling. _


----------

